# VW Passat P0106 Recommendation



## SADACK5 (May 4, 2018)

Got a question for the group... and I understand there are a few other posts regarding this issue.

I have a 2012 VW Passat S Manual trans, around 65k miles on it and the check engine light routinely comes on and off, for the P0106 code. No issues with the car, runs fine, good gas mileage.

The VW service center recommended that I get a new throttle body and a new MAP sensor installed, plus some bolts tightened up somewhere (can't remember). I'm inclined to believe him, but I have conflicting information from my warranty company,

The warranty company stated that VW has two tech bulletins out (01 13 25 and 24 18 02) basically stating that the MAP sensor is too sensitive and needs to be cleaned out and reprogrammed (at least that's my understanding). The bulletins state that the parts should NOT be replaced.

Therefore, the warranty company will not pay for the service that the VW service center wants to do. Amy recommendations of what I should do?

BTW, this happened before in 2016, different service center, and the warranty replaced it because the service center said oil was leaking internally on the MAP sensor, causing it to fail. The service center replaced the MAP sensor only then.


----------



## Ichabod0525 (Feb 11, 2018)

Ross-Tech does mention flash updating the Engine controller. Seeing as how the sensor was replaced previously with temporary result you may want to consider the alternative fix not yet tried.


----------



## kieran123 (Feb 2, 2017)

Do the free software flash and go from there.

Possible fixes for P0106:

Flash MAP
New MAP
Clean MAP/Throttle Body/Intake Plenum/PCV Hoses
New PCV Diaphragm
New Valve Cover

I had my MAP flashed which didn't resolve it. So I replaced the PCV diaphragm and MAP which also didn't resolve it. I then replaced the valve cover and cleaned everything out which didn't resolve it. I then replaced the MAP again and cleaned everything again which has resolved it for now ( ~1500km )

What I'm trying to say is.....good luck :banghead:


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

Go for software update. It is free of charge and advised per tech bulletins.

If it doesn't solve the P0106, you should have the throttle body module and MAP wiring checked. These two are the major source of the DTC.


----------

